# Attack by a female or fin rot?



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I was shocked to come home to my red male betta with a frayed tail and a couple copper colored abrasions on his head. At first I thought it was an attack by the female, and then I thought about fin/tail rot. I came home today and found a white string like material in the "hospital" tank I put him in. What could this possibly be?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

hope you have your male betta seperated from the females!!
Females can be brutal. I have had them kill guppies and bite platys
mouse


----------



## krazykid90 (Sep 26, 2005)

Could you describe more about the fins, possibly put up a picture? It's hard to tell from what you have described. Keep a close eye on them though, even if it was just an attack they could get infected and turn into fin-rot. If start noticing lots of dead tissue, you will have to perform surgery on your fish. Dead tissue is a feeding ground for parasites and all sorts of nasty germs. I won't tell you how to perform this operation unless you feel it's necessary though. 

Until then, keep the tank clean and add some almond leaves. That's pretty much the only trick that I've learned from some fighters I know that I use. They use it after fights to help the fish heal faster, and it actually works quite well. It will help to heal whether it was the girls going after him, or if it is fin rot. I'm wishing you and your boy luck!


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks so much all. I dont think it is fin rot, but I am taking all the precautions to prevent fin rot.


----------

